# Can I save my 98??



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello I have a 98 maxima, i love this car. This is what happened... i was driving and the belt snapped, i took it to the shop and the guy said the alternator bracket on the timing cover was broke or stripped , and the car was junk. He didnt even try to take my money he just said it wouldnt be worth it to fix. Was he just lazy that day? did he not feel like it? or is the car really junk??? he said it was unfixable.......This car is in great shape 118k miles, runs great. It just breaks my heart to get rid of this car. im in a tight spot and i need a car. ive had the thing just sitting for months. i have $4000 to spend on a car. My question to you is, Should or could i fix this car or is it really junk now? If i can spend 1000 or even $2000 to fix it, id have a better car than if i spent $4000.....right? Can someone please help me out? Thanks so much.....


----------



## Kr0n1x (Sep 23, 2010)

If you really love the car, I say keep the car... Unless its falling apart beyond the current breaks. You should be able to get the parts you need from a local junk yard, and assuming that you didn't break anything more crucial, like a timing belt, just have someone do a timing set on the car. Then they will have the timing cover and anything bolted to it already off, and you won't have to worry about it for another 40k+. Just my opinion tho.

-Kron


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

silly2002sentra said:


> Hello I have a 98 maxima, i love this car. This is what happened... i was driving and the belt snapped, i took it to the shop and the guy said the alternator bracket on the timing cover was broke or stripped , and the car was junk. He didnt even try to take my money he just said it wouldnt be worth it to fix. Was he just lazy that day? did he not feel like it? or is the car really junk??? he said it was unfixable.......This car is in great shape 118k miles, runs great. It just breaks my heart to get rid of this car. im in a tight spot and i need a car. ive had the thing just sitting for months. i have $4000 to spend on a car. My question to you is, Should or could i fix this car or is it really junk now? If i can spend 1000 or even $2000 to fix it, id have a better car than if i spent $4000.....right? Can someone please help me out? Thanks so much.....


I wish I had 4g's to spend on a car lol. 

You can find another engine (VQ30DE) for fairly cheap. I got one for $100 that had 80k mi. on it. Thats just an example, a JDM VQ30DE shipped from japan with 50k mi. will run you around 1500 drop shipped to your shop. The average junk yard engine with 100k mi. will cost you about $500, maybe cheaper. 
Installation will run you roughly $300-500. I would say that you could get an engine, have it compression tested and looked over, and installed in your car for less than 2g's.

Get a second opinion. Just because the alt. mount is broken/ stripped, doesnt mean your engine is no good. Thats total BS!!. Maybe he is trying to screw you. Above all, explore every option. Look at the engine yourself, maybe post some pics. It could be an option to have the mount welded back together....if all the pieces are still there. 

The VQ engines are known to hit 300k mi. by simply performing basic maintenance. Dont let a good VQ go to waste, get a second opinion.

Good Luck and welcome to NF.com


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

No problem. 
So what did you decide to do?
Were you able to figure out what the deal was with the alternator bracket?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the part that is broken is part of the timing chain cover, then the timing cover can be replaced. Unless part of the engine block is broken, I can't see why the engine needs to be replaced. 

Question: how do you compression test an engine if it's not installed in a vehicle?


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> If the part that is broken is part of the timing chain cover, then the timing cover can be replaced. Unless part of the engine block is broken, I can't see why the engine needs to be replaced.
> 
> Question: how do you compression test an engine if it's not installed in a vehicle?


Timing covers are expensive from nissan. getting an engine would allow the OP to either use the parts as you suggested or just swap the thing if its FUBAR.

Answer: Use an engine stand to support the engine, using a nissan stand adapter thingy which allows you to bolt the thing up from the side rather than from the flywheel end. Then, spin the engine with an air ratchet set for about 1000rpms. A buddy can hold or jam open the throttle body while using the compresssion guage in each spark plug hole. 

The least you should see is like 140psi on a given cylinder. 180 somthing is ideal. They should have no more then 14psi difference between cylinders.
Obviously the engine is not at operating temp, but it still gives you an idea as to which cylinder may need rings, or which head may need valve adjustments, has a sticking valve etc. It seemed to work for me.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Keep the car man, for me it's the nicest thing to do...








441


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys..... Hey 4th gen, i got under there today and i saw that the top bolthole for the alternator is like a loop on the edge of either the back timing cover or the engine itself....any way the loop is broken.. i dont know where to go from here....there is a bracket that bolts to that loop and the bracket is fine....maybe i can mount the bracket somewhere else.....any ideas??????????


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, Like smj999smj and Kr0n1x suggested earlier,it sounds like you need a timing chain cover.
Kr0n1x also suggested you have a timing set installed while the cover is off. I would just have them do the tensioners and guides myself. The chains and gears are pretty robust. In addition to the tensioners and guides I think I would do the water pump too. Or if you feel comfortable just swapping the timing cover due to lack of capital or whatever, that is an option also. If its not broken dont mess with it. 

Just to be clear, we are talking about the UPPER alternator mount right?
The reason being the LOWER mount has a bolt which passes through both timing covers.
Is the alternator still hanging there? 

Check out courtesyparts.com, select your year etc and type in part #13035 in the search box. You should see a diagram of the timing covers and all the associated parts. 

Dont try to mount the bracket anywhere else. Thats just not a good idea. 

Salvage/junk yards also may have the parts you need. The web is also waist deep in VQ30 parts.

Good Luck. keep us posted on what you decide. Gearheads like this stuff.


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

I just talked to my uncle ,and his neighbor is very good at welding custom jobs..If i tow it there, he offered to look at it/fix it for free....im guessing thats the best idea..wouldnt you? i just cant accept this car being junk because of one stupid bolthole!!!!! Also 4th gen, i have a 02sentra with a blown headgasket that im about to replace and i have a few issues/questions. If you have time id love to ask you a few things....


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Also i just looked up the timing cover and im 99% sure its part of the motor...Not Good


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of the vq with an arrow pointing to the "loop" bolt hole http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz161/secondmajesty/Enginebuild1.jpg......


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

silly2002sentra said:


> I just talked to my uncle ,and his neighbor is very good at welding custom jobs..If i tow it there, he offered to look at it/fix it for free....im guessing thats the best idea..wouldnt you? i just cant accept this car being junk because of one stupid bolthole!!!!! Also 4th gen, i have a 02sentra with a blown headgasket that im about to replace and i have a few issues/questions. If you have time id love to ask you a few things....


Yes ,the timing cover is part of the engine. My brother is a super, hotshot, badazz nuclear welder, and I asked him what he would use to weld aluminum. He suggested a high frequency TIG rig. So hopefully your guy will have the right set up. 

I still think you should just get a timing cover. It is a PITA, but the outcome will be more effective and reliable. Just my $0.02. If you have it welded and it works then great. Im all for creative soultions, just not on my timing cover lol. I personally have never welded on an engine that was in a car. I would think that disconnecting most every wire on the thing would have to happen so you dont fry somthing, mostly the ECU, TCM, BCM....you know small expensive stuff all grounded to your car. Then again, maybe, by the grace of the nissan gods, it will be OK. But I doubt it. 

As far as your sentra, I dont know very much about them. Try posting your queries in the sentra section. I can try to answer your questions, but like I said I know exactly jack about sentra's. Search the sentra threads, you might just answer your own questions. 

Good Luck.


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks 4th gen you have been a huge help................im sending it to that guy to weld it, ill let you know thanks again.......


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wanted to thank you guys for all the help......i got it fixed! Dude welded the shit out of it.... thanks again


----------

